# SE-R Grill



## SerUWANEE (Sep 9, 2004)

Anybody find a nice grill available anywhere without the huge Nissan centerpiece for their '04?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

one guy here did an all out conversion to the 02/03 bumper. it looks mad phat, ill try to find you a few pics.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> one guy here did an all out conversion to the 02/03 bumper. it looks mad phat, ill try to find you a few pics.


We have the grill overlays that will give you the option of emblem or no emblem.


----------



## bdenney1 (Oct 15, 2007)

where could i find a front grill with the se-r logo on it? i was hopin you would kno..


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

The billet grill give you the option of sticking an emblem on there. You can leave it plain, or put it wherever you want.


----------

